# New Rule for Ice Fishing



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

'Nuff Said:


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Lol I like it!!!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't know. Those letters are fairly big and could be read from a pretty good distance. I will agree though that asking him to move his foot to cut a hole is waayyy past too close. 

(For those that missed it, see posts #4 & #6 here: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=270530)


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

nixmkt said:


> I don't know. Those letters are fairly big and could be read from a pretty good distance. I will agree though that asking him to move his foot to cut a hole is waayyy past too close.
> 
> (For those that missed it, see posts #4 & #6 here: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=270530)


That's all some very funny stuff. I like when a guy has the whole lake to fish, but wants to spud bar a hole 10 feet from where I'm at!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I need 1 of those to keep Lovin life and MINNOWHEAD from drilling 10 ft away from me and fish2win like normal&#128514;


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

We always fish by Erie. If he's fishing on the ice, YOU KNOW ITS THICK ENOUGH for everyone else. LOL. All kidding aside, Erie is a multi year "shoot the cookie" champion. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eelboy (Dec 17, 2005)

I've been on ice thin enough I didn't want anyone close to me so that might be what he's communicating!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

250 lbs of a pure ice fishing machine.... Don't get me started mark!!!!! From what I hear what happens on your guys fishing trip too michigan stays in Michigan... Not going any further&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Who needs a cookie and a hug? Lol


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I heard MINNOWHEAD likes milk with his cookies if Ya know what I mean lol!!!!!&#127868;&#127868;&#127850;&#127850;


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I didnt think you were a pound over 248 Erie ! New shoot the cookie champion.....Steelhead Fever ! And it wasn't even close. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Actually after I went to bathroom this morning I was a solid 247.6..... Better give steelhead some tweezers&#128300;


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

You guys need a cup and string. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

